# To Cut Or Not To Cut that Is The Qustion



## bigalcalbisque (Jul 15, 2010)

Our Cockapoo, Mc Lovin has fairly long fur but it is very fine and soft, we live in Southern California and it can get hot in the Summer 85-95 and occaisionally in the 100's. He is about 13 months old, about 14 lbs and we keep him in the house except for walks and sitting out on the patio with us.
Does he really need a Summer clip to keep him cooler, or does that really matter, last night it was warm in the house at about 70 degrees in the middle of the night and he was panting a lot. So to cut or not to cut, that is the question.
Thanks, Al


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

Welcome Al. =)

I Say, Not Cut. 

I'm biased, I think a dog looks great with long fur. If it's a flat coat breed I'm fine, but if the fur will grow I say let it. The deciding factor for me though is the dog itself. 'Lo is at about a half inch on the body, and two to three on the head, tail and legs. She can play just like it's dead winter, and ever pants. Unless she becomes quite uncomfortable, I'll just keep going with the plan of letting her body get long, at least three inches i think. Our temp out here can hit a hundred, yet she nor my other poodles (all my dogs have long fur on year round) will pant unless stressed. If Mc Lovin can still play fetch, still cuddle, still go one walks and car rides without too much panting, I'd leave his coat long an beautiful. 

And I'd love some pictures.


----------



## bigalcalbisque (Jul 15, 2010)

*A Picture Of Mc Lovin*

I hope this works. If not could somebody explain how to post pictures


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

i think it depends on how much you groom. for me im not ontop of the girls coat as i would like to be, and as it can be very wet here alot of the time. and very muddy. 

my lot get a 7 blade on their body and they the get there lege shortend so they are still floffy but manigable. but concidering growing their leggls a little longer now. 

Gypsy pants alot when her coat is long and will spend as much time infrount of the fan as she can. but then we as a country are not used to the heat.


----------



## Enneirda. (Mar 5, 2010)

He's adorable!  

He looks to have a very loose wavy coat, it should do very well long, it's not the type to hold in heat at all. I think he'll do fine this summer. =)


----------

